# The Motivational Poster Thread



## Initiate

Post all your awesome motivational posters HERE so everyone can have a good laugh :victory:


----------



## Lord Khorne

Oh, god I love doing this on RTOB can you post the link to the motivation poster site, so I can make some... All my others were bret based...


----------



## thomas2

You used my picture from the last motivation posters thread!:victory: It's good to see it again. The others are all great as well.


----------



## Initiate

Lord Khorne, the site is bighugelabs.com/flickr/motivator.php , and you can find it quite easily through google as well :grin:


----------



## Lord Khorne

Heres one I made:


----------



## Dirge Eterna




----------



## daemonvixen

Dirge Eterna said:


>


Wow.... that looks very much like paladin gear in WoW


----------



## Initiate

it _is_ the pally gear from WoW


----------



## Dirge Eterna

It is a great double for =I= though.




























-Dirge


----------



## Dirge Eterna

And more.


----------



## shas'o7

Here's a couple


----------



## TAUfanatic




----------



## TAUfanatic

I don;t think it worked...

lets try again


----------



## Initiate

it didnt work, how are you uploading the pics?


----------



## Jacobite

My all time favourite:


----------



## omgitsduane

"drive me closer! i want to hit them with my sword" left me rofling literally which is such a rare occurrence, seriously love that picture.


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius

Nifty. Made this about five minutes ago. What do you think?


----------



## Initiate

lol at the Kharn one!:victory:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

Jacobite said:


>


Its so true :laugh::mrgreen:


----------



## Fluff'Ead

Oldies but goodies:


----------



## Dirge Eterna

Huzzah!!!


----------



## delta555

nice with the awkward moments and the attention to detail...
lets say i wasnt thinking about the "Falcons" paint job
:biggrin:


----------



## LegendX

have to love how the emporer's children marine has a hand on its sword.

haha.

LX


----------



## Dead4XxX

Behold! My creation!


----------



## Son of mortarion

Fluff'Ead said:


> Oldies but goodies:


Too much funny. can't. breathe. laughing. too. hard. call. an. ambulance.:laugh:


----------



## luthorharkon

I've got one:grin:








LH


----------



## zaceee

http://s169.photobucket.com/albums/u239/zaceee/?action=view&current=motivator8920615.jpg

just a little toying around i did with the creator.


----------



## AnubisBlade

*Bad idea*

Know your weapons. Know your oponent's armor. compair and make sure your aren't found .... LACKING.


----------



## caljrow

it just says it all


----------



## TIE

Am I doin' it rite?


----------



## jopax




----------



## Mighty




----------



## Viscount Vash




----------



## Lord Sinkoran

Viscount Vash said:


>


:laugh::laugh: dude thats awesome :laugh::laugh:


----------



## TIE

Hope these ones are new to you. I've got like a ton saved on my computer.


----------



## Stella Cadente

*insert random letters*


----------



## Initiate

I saw the IDEAS one on a funny pic thread on a gaming forum, and it was the funniest stuff I had ever seen. I do not get the second chavs one though.


----------



## wonton86

Dirge Eterna said:


> Huzzah!!!


the bible ones fuckin funny as!!!!!!! so is awkard moments rofl


----------



## wonton86

Stella Cadente that fate one is funny as love it


----------



## Ambrose

Awsome posters guys!


----------



## Asamodai

The very first one with the tank commander is one of the funniest things I've ever seen.


----------



## NoiseMarine

Viscount Vash said:


>


thats the best one I'v ever seen


----------



## Druchii in Space

Found loads, so will post them in groups over the next couple of days. Heres a few to start off.










This ones pretty common, but I don't think I've seen it so far in this thread, I think.


----------



## Druchii in Space

And some more, I'll post some more tomorrow. Oh and on a side note - if any mods see this, is there a number of pics limit for a post? Just interested, I prefer to break it up a little bit as endless pics could prove tiresome, but I was wondering.

Anyways here some more.


----------



## NoiseMarine

:laugh: i love the one with the rocket launcher


----------



## Druchii in Space

Aye, I like that one 

Heres some more


----------



## LVix

Akward moments one is just awesome! :laugh: and the Farscape one... *sniffle* ...brings a tear to the eye.


----------



## Druchii in Space

I has More :grin:


----------



## Druchii in Space

A few more before I head into work, hope I'm not boring folks, or strangling 56k users. :angel:


















































































and one for Ork fans (aye I know its a digger but its still cool)


----------



## Druchii in Space

Found some in my Photobucket from ages ago, i think i might have made uo a couple of these, not sure.


----------



## Fallen

A+


----------



## Asamodai

Those new ones are great. Bonus points for the Romance of Three Kingdoms ones.


----------



## Mighty




----------



## Fallen

i feel like like i just cant win










nevermind


----------



## Steel Nathan

just something from out of nowhere :wink:


----------



## blackmane001

*Thats too much*



Fluff'Ead said:


> Oldies but goodies:


I saw the Doomrider picture and read the quote and my brain immediately went to DethKlown! OMG! Trying not to piss myself!


----------



## NoiseMarine

blackmane001 said:


> I saw the Doomrider picture and read the quote and my brain immediately went to DethKlown! OMG! Trying not to piss myself!


hahaha "Im Roxo the clown, the rock and roll clown, I do cocaine! Yeahhhh!!!!!!" :laugh:


----------



## Blackhiker

here is a good one


----------



## LeeHarvey

The easter bunny one is great.


----------



## juddski

> here is a good one


lol,sure is ,nice one blackhiker


----------



## mrman

That is pure awesomeness, Blackhiker, pure awesomeness.
LOL


----------



## juddski

Most of the populace thinks it 
improper to spank children, so I have tried 
other methods to control my kids when 
they have one of 'those moments.'

One that I found effective is for me to 
just take the child for a car ride and talk.

Some say it's the vibration from the car, 
others say it's the time away from any 
distractions such as TV, Video Games, 
Computer, IPod, etc.

Either way, my kids usually calm down 
and stop misbehaving after our car ride 
together. Eye to eye contact helps a lot too.

I've included a photo below of one of my 
sessions with my son, in case you would 
like to use the technique.

|

|

|

|

|

|

|

V






























This works with grandchildren,
nieces, and nephews as well.


----------



## Blackhiker

This is downright awesome. Though maybe it would be better to go a little faster. :laugh:




juddski said:


> This works with grandchildren,
> nieces, and nephews as well.


----------



## juddski

Blackhiker said:


> This is downright awesome. Though maybe it would be better to go a little faster. :laugh:


you can adjust speed to suite attitude of child :biggrin:


----------



## CommanderAnthor

Enough said haha


----------



## juddski

:laugh: nice one CommanderAnthor :laugh:


----------



## Mighty

CommanderAnthor said:


> Enough said haha


Hahahaha :rofl:


----------



## Mighty




----------



## keytag33

Here's another


View attachment 1782


----------



## War$m!7H

tbh i dont like the second one all that much =/


----------



## Stella Cadente

I have funny stuff, you will comply :so_happy:


----------



## Stella Cadente

more funnies.


----------



## Lord Khorne

Lol love the christianity and the hitler one... 6,000,000 kills BTW how many points is that 5??


----------



## Micklez

*Heres a few more*

enjoy everyone, more coming


----------



## Micklez

and some more ...


----------



## inquisitoryorei

Viscount Vash said:


>



SO WRONG!!! LMAO!!!!!! LOL!!!!!! NOW I HAVE TO GO TO CONFESSION!!!!! BASTARD!!!!!!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Bardictraveller




----------



## Epatus

I have finally reached the end of the thread. After I started reading I thought I had a really good one, but Vash beat me to it.

So instead:

















































































If anyone knows where I caqn get one of these, please let me know.

Other Pics
Lets put things in perspective...









Classic:









If anyone is offended by any of these pics let me know and they will be removed without arguement.k:


----------



## Imperious

*Always room for more*

Here are some 40k ones...


----------



## Vaz

Always a fucking classic -


----------



## Proccor

sorry if these are reposts


----------



## Imperious

*Even more*

Some non 40k ones


----------



## Graf Spee

simply love that one. cheers :grin:


----------



## Tehgreatnooblet

Thanks man.


----------



## Horgh

Manks than.


----------



## Skartooth

You can make your own motivational images here

http://bighugelabs.com/motivator.php

Here's one I made :so_happy:










Skar


----------



## hijynx

I'll post some 40k related ones next, these were just handy.


----------

